# Heart Muscle from Germany - hi everybody!



## Heart Muscle (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi guys, hi girls!

Whaaaaaazzzzzzzuuuuuppppp?

I´m 25, I was born in Moscow, I´ve lived in Germany since 1990 and I look like a random guy from Spain or Brasil - yeah, I do have REALLY curly hair. 
And, yeah, feel free to pick up any mistakes and throw them right in my face, English is my third language, I won´t mind... 

I´ve been lifting weights for a quite a while, but I haven´t gained more than maybe 8 pounds of FFM due to some injuries (moving back and forth with the weights will get you NOWHERE), the fear of getting too fat, blah-blah.

But I got a goal for 2012:
Gain muscle mass. As much as I can.

My height is 5´10, my weight is 175 pounds, my bodyfat appr. 13%.
I don´t care about getting up to 17-18%, if this will help me gain a LOT of muscle mass. 

In Autumn 2014, I wanna get on stage and compete in the GNBF (German Natural Bodybuilding Federation) competition.

So: Less then 2 years left and still a lot of hard work to do.

Keep pumping! 

Cheers,

Heart Muscle


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Heart Muscle* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Heart Muscle (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

I will respect your rules, I´ve been hanging out in heeps of message boards for years, I appreciate your work, especially on a huge board like ironmagazineforums.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Dath (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome friend.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to the board... Very nice intro!!


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2012)

good luck.........


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the site homie! Good luck to you, this is the place to be!!!


----------



## Heart Muscle (Jan 24, 2012)

Thx for the friendly greetings!

I´m sure I will make my dream come true - this time it IS gonna happen.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 24, 2012)

welcome bro


----------



## brazey (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 24, 2012)

Aloha and welcome to IM ! Great intro and looks like your serious about your training and adding some muscle


----------



## Heart Muscle (Jan 24, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> Aloha and welcome to IM ! Great intro and looks like your serious about your training and adding some muscle


 
Cheers, mate!

I´m definitely serious about my training.
You see, I´ve been trying hard to reach my goals for a long, long time.
But I just couldn´t do it.
Life kinda kicked me in my face, I fell into the mud and got up again.
And that´s what happened again. And again. And again.

Oh, I know I could have reached the physique of my dreams years ago, but here I am, still not too old to fight, but experienced enough to know a lot about training. And if there´s one thing I DID learn:
It´s pushing my body to the limits - if I have to, I can do it.

By the way, is there going to be a best body competition for 2012?


----------

